# Tanners creek



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

anyone gettin any good cats around tanners. i went down last week and fished for three hours or so and only got one 10 pound blue. i found alot of fish stacked up but they really didnt want my fresh shad i think they are really wanting some skippies. also if anyone knows where they skippies can be caught it would be much appreciated. i am going to headdown there this weekend i will let you guys know how i do.


----------



## bassman1976 (Sep 13, 2006)

been getting skippies down by anderson ferry on the ky side


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## casjr (Jun 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how the bass bite has been around the Tanners Creek area. Any suggetions on areas in the creek or on the main body and baits that are working would be appreciated.


----------

